# International One Shots



## Paul33 (26/9/20)

Looking at getting around to trying some international one shots and was wondering which is everyone's favourties?

I've tried the local ones and as much as I'm enjoying them I'm after something new hence the delve into international.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hakhan (26/9/20)

diy or die is a good range. have tried a few and they were great. problem is trying to find a vendor that has stock

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## M.Adhir (26/9/20)

I've tried some Beard #32, some Mr Good Vape (sweet lovin is my favourite bubblegum). Nasty Cushman mango. Nasty grape mango, nasty strawberry mango.

All were great.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (26/9/20)

I love my Drip Hacks, awesome fruity options in their range.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (26/9/20)

Appreciate the feedback! Will have a squizz!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (27/9/20)

The best ones i have tried are Journey from Croatia, only they don't call them one shots but long-fills but essentially are the same!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (11/10/21)

Old thread revival

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (12/10/21)

There is something about international juices and one-shots that intrigues me.

Do they make them locally or overseas? 

It would seem to be wasteful, from a financial and environmental point of view, to send continuous supplies of juice from overseas. Why not contract a SA distributor to have the juices made and packaged locally? Give them the recipes and contractually bind them to secrecy. If they aren't prepared to supply the recipe, they could send a once-off massive "one-shot" and the local company could make the juice and use some for one-shots.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

